# Incoming Today



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Took a chance on E bay trader *sellerdioma* low feedback and he's selling a load of non working Russians, anyhow less than a tenner I thought the face looked cleanish, so here it is










Whats more I pulled the stem as you do and the hands moved fine carried it through and it changed date fine, gave it a little wind as you do and you guessed it we have a running watch, been running 5 hours and is keeping time. Little scruffy but nothing than can't be brought in to order the crystal is scratched but again nothing that a little Poly and elbow grease won't sort. All in bit of a catch. Ordered 2 more on the strength of it, delivery was 10 days to the UK.

Kev


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

Thats great, I'm pleased you've got it working, its good to hear about someone NOT being had over on e-bay :thumbsup:


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Good result - well done! :thumbsup:

Look forward to some 'after' photos too!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

These things would survive the Armageddon I tell you... good catch! :thumbsup:


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Well gave it a bit of a clean up still needs a littlemore on the cristal but not half bad for the money, keeping good time as well without having to do anything to the movement.










Kev


----------



## jrahmad98 (Mar 21, 2011)

looks like the wobbly crown is a common problem with these,,,,,,,shame as they are really nice watches


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jrahmad98 said:


> looks like the wobbly crown is a common problem with these,,,,,,,shame as they are really nice watches


I would dispute it being a "problem"

It's just the way it's built, all the ones I've owned over the last 8 years I've never had a problem with


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

jrahmad98 said:


> looks like the wobbly crown is a common problem with these,,,,,,,shame as they are really nice watches


Evidently Vostok noted that there is often undue and damaging lateral pressure on the crown and stem when people wind watches. Since this leads to unnecessary wear and potential issues with the watch's keyless works, the factory made the crown wobbly on purpose. That way it doesn't transmit anywhere near as much lateral pressure.

It's actually good, economical---and effective---thinking.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

AlbertaTime said:


> jrahmad98 said:
> 
> 
> > looks like the wobbly crown is a common problem with these,,,,,,,shame as they are really nice watches
> ...


Very much so, it actually greatly contributes to the watches reputation of being bombproof :thumbsup:

Cheers Martin


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

I like the wobbly crown.


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

Fantastic buy. You have a piece of Soviet history, a wobbly crown amphibian (IMO they have an authenticity the new Russian ones don't). PLUS a days pleasure from tinkering. All for less than Â£10 :good:


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Here's the 2nd one from the same seller needs a little more doing as it's missing the second hand and the main spring is weak less than 20 hours on a wind but for the same price as the last bargain.

Admiralskie Type 53X 2414A










Kev


----------

